

Let me share a Mazur moment with you - niels_olson
http://nielsolson.us/blog/2013/05/01/mazur_moment/

======
tokenadult
Upvoted because of the many interesting resources linked to from this post.
I'd be delighted to see more discussion of this submission, as I am trying to
follow in the author's footsteps of going from kind-of, sort-of knowing about
programming to being able to program as needed to work on my day-by-day
projects.

------
niels_olson
OP and author here. This a post about the tools I've been using to learn
python.

